
NeverBlock - library for non-blocking IO calls in ruby - iamwil
http://www.espace.com.eg/neverblock
======
tptacek
I echo again my misgivings about systems that try to make pure async code look
like threaded code. You can string together very, very fast code from async
callbacks, and you can write simple code with threads. Try to do both at the
same time, though, and you end up with the same problem as RPC: the complexity
you tried to hide eventually bites you in the ass, and you're in worst-of-
both-worlds country.

That said, I'm liking the async renaissance in Ruby, and I really love
EventMachine. I wrote a trivial async MySQL client library in it:

<http://github.com/tqbf/asymy/tree/master>

~~~
oldmoe
I wonder how and when is it going to bite? I can see some issues with error
reporting and a convoluted stack trace. But other than that I really see no
big deals.

